# Blood in stool always coccidiosis?



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

I just noticed a big blood spot in the coop around some poop near the nesting boxes. Is it always coccidiosis when there's blood in poop? There's none on the droppings board.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Nope. It can be caused by any number of things and I've seen it here and there down through the years...just a couple of drops of pure blood where they have stood or roosted. No worries, from my experience on the matter.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Yeah no one looks or is acting sick. It's a decent sized amount but only in that one spot. We picked everyone up and looked them over. We can't see anything. Most of my girls just started to lay, could it have something to do with that? Just over the last couple days as went from 1-2 eggs a day to 4-5.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

It sure can...different parts are being used for the first time for the circumference of an egg, so there is bound to be a little trauma here and there in the tissues.


----------

